# CPL/CCW Class for Women Only - Brighton



## SigShooter (Apr 15, 2004)

Livingston Gun Club, in cooperation with K&M Tactical Response Academy will be hosting a CPL Class for Women only on September 20. This is the NRA Personal Protection in the Home course, and meets all educational requirements to apply for your CPL in Michigan. 

This is a great opportunity for women to take their CPL class in the company of other women. This class is run by a female instructor and there will be discussion on shooting and carrying concealed from a female perspective. A variety of firearms that are very popular among women will be available to try, and a variety of "female friendly" holsters will be on display. You do not need to have your own firearm to take this class.

When: September 20

Where: Weaver Education Center
Livingston Gun Club
2440 Hunter Road
Brighton, MI 48116

Time: 9:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.

Fee: $110.00 

Ask about our friends and family deal!

Students must purchase their own ammunition.

Contact Karen at 734-272-1144 or [email protected] for more information or to register.


----------



## FishOn!! (Jul 24, 2008)

This is a really cool opportunity. I am sad that I have to work my second job that day 
Hope some of you other ladies can take advantage of this!







SigShooter said:


> Livingston Gun Club, in cooperation with K&M Tactical Response Academy will be hosting a CPL Class for Women only on September 20. This is the NRA Personal Protection in the Home course, and meets all educational requirements to apply for your CPL in Michigan.
> 
> This is a great opportunity for women to take their CPL class in the company of other women. This class is run by a female instructor and there will be discussion on shooting and carrying concealed from a female perspective. A variety of firearms that are very popular among women will be available to try, and a variety of "female friendly" holsters will be on display. You do not need to have your own firearm to take this class.
> 
> ...


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

...and I can personally vouch for K&M, they put on a great class and are excellent instructors.


----------



## lma (Mar 6, 2008)

I took the CCW class here in MO last fall. Sure glad I wasn't on the same line as some of the women...they were very scary! Let me put it this way....if they aimed at you, you were probably safe! They definitely needed some prior gun safety instruction...... :yikes:


----------

